# مجموعة كتب رائعة اسرع بالتحميل



## سفيان الورقلي (23 يناير 2008)

:2: :67: إليكم مجموعة كتب دروس بالشرح الممل في الإلكترونيك ، اسرع بالتحميل المجموعة رائعة
اليكم الرابط:http://www.kutub.info/library/list.php?cat=13
ادعو لي بالتوفيق


----------



## فارس ابها (24 يناير 2008)

لوسمحت اخي انا اهوى من هوات الالكترونيات واريد شرح مفصل واساسيات للمبتدئين وشكمرا


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (24 يناير 2008)

الموقع فيه الكترونيك بالشرح للمبتدئيين 
سوف اشوفلك دروس


----------



## asaeng (24 يناير 2008)

10000000000000شكر


----------



## Saladin (24 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور

انا لقيت فيهم كتاب كنت محتاجه فعلا عن نظام الgsm


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم نورتو الموضوع


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

لا أقولها مجاملة .. من يوم ما وضعت الموضوع وهو منور .. وأعذر الأعضاء
على قلة الردود ( من زود فرحة بعضهم بالكتب نسوا يردون :34: )
..
كتب كتب قيمة مثل قيمتك يالغالي و أزود
..
أكرر شكري لك
..
أخيك​


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (25 يناير 2008)

مهب الريح قال:


> لا أقولها مجاملة .. من يوم ما وضعت الموضوع وهو منور .. وأعذر الأعضاء
> 
> على قلة الردود ( من زود فرحة بعضهم بالكتب نسوا يردون :34: )
> ..
> ...


 
شكرا، شكرا لك


----------



## yasser_2k7 (26 يناير 2008)

مش لاقى احسن من كلمة شكرا اقولهالك
شكرا شكرا الف شكر ليك
الموقع جميل وتستاهل عليه بوسه
مشكور


----------



## محب الشرقية (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

1000000000000000شكر


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (26 يناير 2008)

اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع، أو حتى لم يشارك المهم انه استفاد ودعالي في قلبه


----------



## حمزة احمد سعديه (30 يناير 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور والله يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتوفقك


----------



## الريحانة (31 يناير 2008)

[مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير]
:14:


----------



## ثيل عبد الله (31 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (31 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااا لكم


----------



## ادور (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## الجناحي (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الف خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## Multisim9 (7 فبراير 2008)

you are the best
Thank you


----------



## الجناحي (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الموقع الرائع


----------



## عمارهادي (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيراَ واذا في شي عن الماتلاب


----------



## الريحانة (9 فبراير 2008)

*matlab*

السلام عليكم اخي هادي هذة بعض الملفات عن matlab ممكن تفيدك ان شاء الله
:14:


----------



## هانى التهامى (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً 
ووفك الى ما يحب ويرضى 
واسأل اله ان يدخلنا واياكم الجنة


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (17 فبراير 2008)

تركيب CD-ROM خاص بالكمبيوتر للعمل في السيارة او في المنزل​




الريليه - Realy​



أساسيات الكهرباء والإلكترونيات​



أساسيات الكهرباء والإلكترونيات​



لف المحركات وصيانتها​



المكثف الكهربائي​



المقاومة الكهربائية​



الدوائر المتكاملة​



الالياف البصرية​



نظام الـGSM​http://www.kutub.info/library/search.php?do=all&u=خلدون فنون الزاملي



نبذه عن الخلايا الكهروضوئية​



عمل الراديو​



التحكم والمحاكاة​



شرح برنامج Spice And Simulation Circuit​



كهرباء صناعية​



اللوحات الالكترونية المطبوعة BCP​



محركات الديزل Diesel ENGINE​



معامل القدرة​



نظام الهوائيات الذكية​



هندسة ألانظمة​



فكرة عمل البلوتوث​



فك العناصر الإليكترونية ولحامها في الدوائر المطبوعة​http://www.kutub.info/library/search.php?do=all&u=غير معروف



سلك الهوائي ، الموجات القصيرة​



مشروع الألف سؤال وجواب​



معامل القدرة​



مسائل محلوله عن الثنائي​



مقدمة في أشباه الموصلات​



التحكم المبرمج​



أسباب تلف العناصر الإلكترونية​



المايروكونترولر PIC16​



الهندسة الكهربائية - Electrical engineering​



السلامة الصناعية​



حاسبات ومعالجات دقيقة​



قياسات وأجهزة​



دوائر منطقية​



العناصر الإلكترونية​



الكترونيات القوى​



دوائر الكترونية​



التصميم بواسطة الحاسب​



مقدمة أنظمة التحكم​



تحليل نظم التحكم​



حاكمات قابلة للبرمجة​


----------



## ادور (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## نور الزمان (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## nicolas cage (18 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررين


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (25 فبراير 2008)

إنشاء الله استفدتم من الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم ورقلة (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يأخي الله اسلمك .............


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 فبراير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## جاعوني طارق (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله 1000000000000000 خير اعنك الله


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم على الردود


----------



## حسام مخلوفين (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا 
انا وجد شرح pspiceوكنت محتاجه شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ماجيك الساحر (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

